
Comics Code Authority - olalonde
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comics_code
======
hugh3
I know some people like to make fun of the Comics Code Authority, but given
that comic books have always been intended primarily as entertainment for
children I'm not sure what the big deal is. It was voluntary, and the
restrictions required in order to get approved don't seem entirely
unreasonable for children's entertainment.

~~~
idm
FTA: Comics analyst Scott McCloud, on the other hand, later commented that it
was as if, in drawing up the code, "the list of requirements a film needs to
receive a G rating was doubled, and there were no other acceptable ratings!"

Also, no child would be able to afford collecting comics from that era...
Instead, those comics are most certainly "targeted" at adults now.

